# What Hops In Coopers 62 Pilsener?



## yum beer (15/4/11)

can anyone tell me what hops are used in the coopers 62 pilsener and LCPA.
I tried one each of these today and found the hop flavour to be fairly similar, problem is I didn't like it.
would like to know so I can rule that hop out of any recipe creation. :huh:


----------



## philw (15/4/11)

I read somewhere that it has Saaz flavour in it


----------



## Rieewoldt (15/4/11)

I heard that little creatures use Goldings and Cascade for bittering then flavour with Cascade and then use Cascade and Chinook flowers for aroma/

btw: LCPA ftw.


----------



## AussieJosh (15/4/11)

Think Coopers 62 like most pilsners in Sazz, LCPA from my understanding was chinook and Cascade. But i think the Chinhook has now changed? 
How could you not like LCPA?
What are some beers you do like?


----------



## goldstar (15/4/11)

The Chinook has now been replaced with Galaxy in LCPA I believe.

Coopers 62 uses Saaz and Hersbruker.

These are some great hops your taking off your list.


----------



## Rieewoldt (16/4/11)

goldstar said:


> The Chinook has now been replaced with Galaxy in LCPA I believe.
> 
> Coopers 62 uses Saaz and Hersbruker.
> 
> These are some great hops your taking off your list.



some of the best!


----------



## Guysmiley54 (16/4/11)

You mention that they are simliar but they are indeed very differently flavoured hops/beers. I think some more tasting is in order to sharpen your palate and to learn to recognise different flavours. Damn, what an awful thing to go through :icon_drunk: All in the name of science of course :icon_cheers: 

It may just be that you haven't tried many beers with late hop additions and these aromas and flavours taste unfamiliar to you. Just a thought...


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/11)

I tried a six of Coopers 62 when it came out and couldn't discern any hops whatsoever.


----------



## yum beer (16/4/11)

could be that both beers were badly handled at the local, ran by a pair of chicks sharing one brain from what I can tell.

I am aware of the difference in the hops used, the lingering 'dirtiness' was similar in both.
Have enjoyed plenty of beers with the hops listed,
maybe just these beers.


----------

